# new drawing board design .real amazing called jumbo



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I spoke to john about his new jumbo drawing board and asked if i could use his explanation video.
These are boards are like my one board the drawing board 6 (54x70) that can be bolted together to create very large drawing boards, on the spec sheet he shows a configuration
of 5 foot x 16 feet long thats amazing.
Its all done by a calibration template that you lay on the board joint and tell the software the board size
I have included some pictures and video to show what he has acomplished 

http://youtu.be/mFPBntZzq8E


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart - now you can make bigger stuff yet.

HJ

You're too good for my own good


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

possibly a boat or real airplane parts


----------

